# OM cork removal



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried to remove the cork from an OM rod and replace it with some X Flock shrink tubing. I need to replace the cork on a couple of rods but before I go and ruin the rods I thought I would ask. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

If the cork tape is in reasonably good shape, you can add the shrink right over it.
Some folks actually put cork tape on first anyway to add a little cushioning.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

The cork tape is in reasonable condition. The biggest problem is in the thickness of the cork tape and the weight it adds to the rod. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

right, the OM's are thick with the cork. I assumed that's why you were asking about removing it. You can also get thinner cork tape. Do a search on "removing cork" - this has been discussed before.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, I tried that approach without much success. I know someone has to have done this. I guess I have to wait for a response. Thanks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Try this link*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35165&highlight=cork


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I read that thread. I still do not know if the surgery was performed or not. I put the x flocked on a OM12 Cape Point. It works great. I am just uncertain about removing the cork.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

SIDE NOTE, this may be known already but.... I needed butt caps for my two 12' OM's because I cut about 1.5" off. Went to Lowes and got chair leg caps. Glued them on, looks and feels great. Package of 4 for like $2 or something. They had all different sizes so I got some for my 9' OM too.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I haven't done an OM...but low heat works...be very careful if you try a heat gun as you can worp the rod...just go very slow...you can get the butt off the same way...


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

But again, has anyone removed the cork off of an OM. I added the X flock to an OM Cape Point, I had to cut off the but cap but that is it. I just feel removing the cork tape/grip is an entirely different story. Thanks in advance.


----------

